# Odyssea 48" Light - review and pics



## Kooka (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi everyone, I've been meaning to upgrade the lighting on my 75 gallon tank with the Odyssea 48" 216W (4x 54W) T5 HO Quad Deluxe Light Fixture with Built-in Digital Timer. I know Odyssea doesn't have the greatest rep when it comes to quality, etc... but I cannot find anything compareable here in Canada for the same price. Does anyone here have any experience with this particular light? From what I've read, the light has a single cord for all the functions, comes with the bulbs and electronic ballast built in. Not much detail as to the type of mounting legs, led light arrangement etc..


----------



## Dog (Dec 26, 2004)

The last post if this thread has a first impression of the 24" version. 


Coralife or Odyssea?

There are tons of posts on these lights here.


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

I have one. It is decent. There are two cords and ballasts btw. I'm not sure if it's because the ballasts or the actual bulbs but it takes a while for it to warm up and go up to full brightness, especially the 6500K bulbs from Odyssea. The "legs" (which are just some cheap metal frames) are junk though and they didn't fit my tank at all. I needed to do some adjustments and bending to get the lights to stay on without slipping. Other than that it does the job I think, at least for the price. It's something to have while you're waiting to save up money for an upgrade


----------



## Kooka (Feb 27, 2007)

takadi said:


> I have one. It is decent. There are two cords and ballasts btw. I'm not sure if it's because the ballasts or the actual bulbs but it takes a while for it to warm up and go up to full brightness, especially the 6500K bulbs from Odyssea. The "legs" (which are just some cheap metal frames) are junk though and they didn't fit my tank at all. I needed to do some adjustments and bending to get the lights to stay on without slipping. Other than that it does the job I think, at least for the price. It's something to have while you're waiting to save up money for an upgrade


I think you have a different model. On the sellers website it says that the fixture uses a "single power cord for all functions". Does yours have a digital timer built in? I believe they also offer the same light fixture without the timer and with multiple cords.


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

Yea I have the four bulb one, you must be talking about the new three bulb one


----------



## Kooka (Feb 27, 2007)

Well I just ordered it so thanks for the response or lack thereof:frown:


----------



## Kooka (Feb 27, 2007)

The Aquatraders website just posted some new pictures of this fixture, apparently it comes with the metal-halide fixture's adjustable legs.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have the old 4 bulb. 2 ballasts with the night lights. had it for 2 years with no problems at all. not the greatest reflectors but it does the job! im sure the newer one is even better!
keep us posted on how you like it....


----------



## Kooka (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll post a review once I receive it. Hopefully everything will be OK!


----------



## Kooka (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok folks, here is my preliminary review on the fixture as it just arrived yesterday:

1) The Odyssea 48" 216W (4x 54W) T5 HO Quad Deluxe Light Fixture arrived yesterday after about 7 days in transit from the US to Canada;I would consider this as being decently quick shipping, so no problems there.

2) The fixture came well packaged in two cardboard boxes and had bubblewrap around the fixture itself. 

3) Took out the splash guard, checked the 6500k bulbs, and ALL FOUR were intact. 

4)Inspected the fixture itself: splash guard made of acrylic, single reflector and clear plastic bulb sockets seem to be well made, stainless steel bulb clips and access to ballast and wiring through plastic endcaps. Checked both fans and both were working.

5) Turned on the light: initially nothing happened, checked the timer instructions and incrementally turned on 2 bulbs, 4 bulbs and then LED's only. ALL WORKED. The fixture comes with 8 centrally mounted blue LED's.

6) Attached the 4 mounting legs, no problems, they are easily adjustable and are made of sturdy plastic.

7) Set the timer to turn on 2 bulbs from 11-3pm, then all 4 from 3-7pm, and then back to two from 7-9pm. LED's remain lit at night.

8) Mounted the fixture on my 75 gallon and turned on all the bulbs again incrementally. No problems. With 2 bulbs on, the light seemed to be brighter than the Coralife I had before. With 4 bulbs on, the light is visibly extremely intense, and too much for my iPhone camera to handle. After about an hour of all 4 bulbs running, my plants began to pearl like never before. 

9) Tried out the LED's: cast a very nice, diluted blue light. Not very bright, but thats what I was looking for anyways (Had bright blue LED moonlights before and I didn't like them).

*OVERALL THOUGHTS AND IMPRESSIONS:*

*PROS:*
I was very pleasantly surprised to see everything in working order and in good condition. At first glance the light looks very well designed and built. The built in timer and single cord for all functions are also very convenient, eliminating a lot of cable-clutter and timers behind my cabinet. The lights can be staggered to turn on independently (2 or four bulbs on at any time) and are visibly much brighter than my older Coralife fixture's bulbs. The fixture legs are also well-built and easily adjustable. With 4 bulbs on, the fixture does heat up quite a bit, but the 2 fans and multiple exhaust ports do a good job of dissipitating the heat.

*CONS:*
-upon closer inspection, build quality is worse than that of the Coralife and AquaticLife fixtures I have.
-reflector was poorly fitted, has noticeable folds in the metal.
-timer is cheaply made, buttons are hard to press, require a firm "press and hold" to work.
-timer instructions are poorly written and hard to understand, required more than a little deciphering.
-ballasts are cheap, upon turning the fixture on, there was a very low pitched buzzing sound which could be heard but decreased as the ballast warmed up.
-clear plastic bulb sockets.

More pics and reviews to come later as I continue my evaluation, stay tuned...


----------



## Kooka (Feb 27, 2007)

Mid-week update:

Well it's been 3 days so far and the light is not living up to it's bad reputation. Running temperatures are warm to hot, the casing warms up just slightly with two bulbs, and with 4 bulbs running it gets noticebly warmer but nothing alarming. The ballasts continue to emit a low-pitched humming but the sound decreases as they warm up. The lights have really brought out the colors of my fish, moreso than the previous fixture I had. All of my rotala, ludwigia, stargrass, ambulia and even amazon swords have been pearling like never before...

More updates to come including temperature meaurements of the light while running...


----------



## aquagardener379 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey man how's your tank and Light doing? Im your review was really helpfull, it convinced me to buy one myself. Can u tell me more about the tank and fixture though like after you have had it for a couple days? Do u run co2 or ferts or anything?


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes I have been kinda following this as well. Thinking about getting a 4 bulb one for my 75g as well. Please keep up posted if you can.


----------



## aquagardener379 (Aug 11, 2009)

My light should be here by next Friday. I'll start a thread or something. I have a 55 gallon I think I'm going to try doing high tec. I'll probably do a video review along with a written one. I would be really Interested in a fish tank log or whatever it's called because ur tank looks pretty cool!


----------



## Totenkampf (Jan 5, 2012)

i would be interested in following this as well, i need to replace my PC system. I am currently running 55 x 5 bulbs and that with the three ballasts, timer controller, and led striplight is a mess. i only wish odyssea made this in a 6 bulb


----------



## Totenkampf (Jan 5, 2012)

btw, my odyssea PC bulbs are TERRIBLE...the spectrums are all off. I am sure the T5s arent much better but I at least hope the newer, non magnetic ballasts that odyssea use make this unit worth buying even if i have to re bulb. I would love the Aquatic Life version of these but its really pricey


----------



## darkcrisis (Jan 21, 2009)

Just wondering how the light and plants are doing? I am tempted to purchase one of their lights just because they are so cheap.


----------



## jplove25 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm in the market for a new light set too. I was wondering if anyone else has bought this set-up?


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I have the older design with 4 bulbs, no timer and 3 power cords. Its not the best but I like it. Unit has only one fan and can get kind of warm but not alarmingly. 

End caps are white plastic and the reflector is just ok.

I wasn't happy with this fixture on a marine tank but for my dart frogs and now my planted tank its great. The greater majority of the time I have only two Guiesmann aqua + plus bulbs on at a time. Otherwise it seems way to bright. My other two bulbs are another aqua blue+ and a midday which makes the tank a little too yellow for my taste. 

The oddysea bulbs are junk and first order of buisness would be to replace them IMO. 

Mine is positioned 14" above the waters surface. 

I need to borrow the clubs par meter so I can get some readings and see exactly how the position is doing. .

My ballast makes 0 noise. The fan on the other hand kicks on only when a certain bulb set is powered on and is the only noise I hear from my tank.


Are you sure its the ballast and not the fan making your noise?


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

I bought one of the 3 bulb ones with the digital timer and so far I like it alot except the moon lights all crapped out already (which seems common from reviews) but other then that it has worked great for me and I did notice a big difference in plant growth after switching to this light.

Like Demonic said the reflectors are OK. Not up to reefer specs but it covers my 75g tank front to back quite well and I havent noticed any "Yellow'ness" from the stock bulbs which I am still using. I have noticed at times when the ballasts kick on you can hear the timer click but thats about it.

Overall I would buy another one and do plan to. I just email them this last week about the LEDs and am awaiting a response yet. 

If you have any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## jplove25 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info Benjammin.


----------



## malady (Apr 6, 2012)

i would stay away

1st ballast did not work
2nd ballast they sent me caught fire within 1 minute

now i have to lose money shipping it for a refund =(

the units are good for the price but it seems so hit or miss
great if they work or
SOL if your unlucky like me


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

thinking of getting the 2 bulb 36" for my 40B
is the Legs on these the cheap metal one?


----------



## tommy jr. (Feb 19, 2012)

Where is everyone ordering these from?
I am in Canada and was looking at trying these fixtures but can't find much info on the company itself (just a few places on ebay that sell them).
My concern is if there is a problem, how do you contact the company / manufacturer?
I am looking at either the regular 4 foot 4 bulb unit or the same unit with a built in timer.
Do these both have fans or just the one with the timer?


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

Aquatrader.com is a better place to order.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

In.a.Box said:


> Aquatrader.com is a better place to order.


I think you mean aquatraderS.com


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh there a S oops.


----------



## CaliKid (Feb 20, 2012)

I have this fixture above my 75g tank. I have it suspended to allow adjustment. Does anyone have PAR readings on this fixture?


75G high tech

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robman48 (Aug 10, 2013)

Kooka said:


> Mid-week update:
> 
> Well it's been 3 days so far and the light is not living up to it's bad reputation. Running temperatures are warm to hot, the casing warms up just slightly with two bulbs, and with 4 bulbs running it gets noticebly warmer but nothing alarming. The ballasts continue to emit a low-pitched humming but the sound decreases as they warm up. The lights have really brought out the colors of my fish, moreso than the previous fixture I had. All of my rotala, ludwigia, stargrass, ambulia and even amazon swords have been pearling like never before...
> 
> More updates to come including temperature meaurements of the light while running...


It's been awhile since your last update. How have the lights been working for you?


----------



## Borsig (Aug 1, 2013)

I have an odyessa 24" 2x t5HO over my 20 long fry tank. Had it for about 3 months. It works fine. doesnt get hot etc. Paid like 30 bucks on ebay or something.


----------

